# Fish ID



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught this off of Bob Sikes...what the hell is it?


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*Toad fish....aka my ex wife!!!

*_


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good eating white meat


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

haha XD thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

circlehook69 said:


> _*Toad fish....aka my ex wife!!!
> 
> *_



HAHAHAaaaa


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

circlehook69 said:


> Toad fish....aka my ex wife!!!


Haha good one


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That fish is almost worth the money to have mounted . Would make a cool mount in a man cave


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

circlehook69 said:


> _*Toad fish....aka my ex wife!!!*_


You must have been REALLY DRUNK when you got married.

I always called them Mother-in-Laws.....Big mouth, ugly as hell and always show up when you are trying to get a little snapper...:thumbup:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never heard of them called the ex wife. I have heard mother-in-law fish though.


John


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

sealark said:


> Good eating white meat


really? who would eat that thing?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Somebody must have been really hungry to cut that thing up with intention on cooking it. 
Looks like something that would come out of a creek in africa


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it is a Stargazer. I have caught several off old Pensacola Beach pier,. They will light you up!!

Check it out here

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/382895/electric-fish-stargazer


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a stargazer. I remember them called Dogfish. Poke one in the water and they will grunt at you. Hard to clean, not a lot of meat. But not bad eating. Would I eat one now never but I have back when...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> Somebody must have been really hungry to cut that thing up with intention on cooking it.
> Looks like something that would come out of a creek in africa


:lol: No kidding.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Google Oyster Fish, you'll see it's pic again :yes:!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I've heard they are very good eating but the ones we get are to small to bother with. They get a lot bigger on the East coast


----------



## Hypoxic Unicorn (May 28, 2013)

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/gulftoadfish/gulftoadfish.html


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that is a Stargazer, looking at the tail fin. It does not look like the toadfish photos...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

toad fish all day. but we always called them squirrill fish for some reason.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll Google it for ya! http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-900&va=oyster+fish Oyster fish all day!!:yes:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

definitely not an oyster fish.... oyster fish has huge fins that look like wings. toad fish all the way


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

Man! I thought that thing looked alive when I shit it out! Don't trust Chinese food...


----------

